# Gotta love CCI



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Just got my renewal; same as last year:chuckle::bowdown1:


----------



## Profile (Jan 4, 2012)

Agreed, just bought an R33 GTR and CCI did me a great deal. Flux on the other hand were nowhere near as competitive as their advertising suggests!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Agreed! If Adrian Flux spent less on false advertising, reduced the premiums they charge with some of that advertising budget, then word would soon spread and they wouldn't need to advertise! On one occasion I called them, they suggested I was telling fibs about the competitions price!!


----------

